# Hi



## Vampire_lestat (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi, I am from Finland. I love mice and I have 30 of them now. I like them because they are so lively


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello and welcome 
Love your user name by the way, Interview with the Vampire is my favourite book


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to have you! Are you a books person or a movies person? I met a "fan" the other day who'd only ever seen Queen of the Damned, and had no idea there were so many books. >.<


----------



## Alexananandra (Aug 31, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Glad to have you! Are you a books person or a movies person? I met a "fan" the other day who'd only ever seen Queen of the Damned, and had no idea there were so many books. >.<


  But the books are way better!


----------

